

It Ought to Be Called Vice Cream - tintinnabula
http://thenewinquiry.com/blogs/the-austerity-kitchen/it-ought-to-be-called-vice-cream/

======
dade_
Perhaps, but I have discovered something much more deadly: Rum Chata. It is so
delicious, especially with cookies.
[http://rumchata.com/](http://rumchata.com/) (Warning - painfully massive
site)

------
makeitsuckless
Somewhat off-topic: Amsterdam's city center has recently seen a huge explosion
of ice cream parlors, to the point where the center district now wants to ban
any new ones.

Ice cream parlors, not "coffee shops" or "massage parlors" are currently the
most hotly debated topic in Amsterdam's tourist area...

~~~
netcan
I never understand this kind of debate.

Why would anyone (other than other desert sellers) care how many ice cream
shops there are, except to complain that there isn't one? I love the Dutch,
but they are about as foreign to me as the Japanese, even more when it comes
to anything food related.

~~~
learnstats2
A healthy economy should have a range of services that people might want to
use in that area.

We have the same argument locally about betting shops and cafés.

It is a known business strategy in these industries to open additional stores
to dilute the success of competing stores. This creates an artificially high
number of stores, wasting public space and limited resources: potentially
reducing the economic health of a whole area.

